# Garden Railroad in CareMore Health Plan Commercial



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone happen to see the CareMore Health Plan commercial with a guy running his Accucraft equipment on an elevated railroad? Also an interior shot showing him working on his engines and rolling stock. I just happened to look up at the TV when it came on. Didn't see the entire commercial.










I found a link to the commercial. I give this guy credit for doing what he likes to do despite his handicap!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A58P51tvmJQ


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A58P51tvmJQ 

That guy belongs on here.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's what I thought!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,


That's great, thanks for posting it.


Rick


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I know it is difficult to deal with these deseases, but you guys certainly should be able to recognize a BACHMANN.
Bad diagnosis...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

I noticed the Bachmann the second time I watched the commercial. The first time I saw it was just a fleeting glimpse. My bad, but you rarely see our stuff used in a commercial.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought that was Bachmann Annie he was screwing around with...then thought, well, maybe it was an Accucraft rig that just looked like an Annie...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Whether it's Bachmann or Accucraft is somewhat beside the point. He's definitely large scale and has one nice looking layout! Does anybody have a clue who he is?


----------

